# Is my temps ok?



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi , I'm just new to hardware and um , I just replaced the thermal paste for my gpu and cpu ... Is my temps ok , if not , ill buy a new fan and heatsink..


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

CPU looks fine, GPU seems a tad hot.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

HARDHELPER said:


> CPU looks fine, GPU seems a tad hot.


Same thought....

Looks abnormally hot compared to the rest of the system...

Check the GPU heat sync and see if it is as hot as the system states.... if not reapply the heatsync + thermal

If you have left over grease clean the gpu and retry :wave:


----------



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

ok thanks..


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

CPU temp less than system and core temps.

I think I'ld toss out all the readings then install something other than SpeedFan for a monitor app. 

You should find the hardware monitor withing sytem BIOS to be the most accurate.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gcavan said:


> CPU temp less than system and core temps.
> 
> I think I'ld toss out all the readings then install something other than SpeedFan for a monitor app.
> 
> You should find the hardware monitor withing sytem BIOS to be the most accurate.


Ditto ^
Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp/Voltage readings.


----------

